# Quick dyno motor spec



## Tesseract (Sep 27, 2008)

As in, DC injection braking? Yeah, it works. ALL of the braking energy is dissipated in the rotor, though, so if you try to do this for more than a few seconds you are going to overheat the rotor because the circulating current in the rotors bars will be extremely high - approximately the number of turns in any stator phase x the DC current.


----------



## Salty9 (Jul 13, 2009)

Check http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=24850&p=359064&hilit=calorimeter#p359064 

And http://endless-sphere.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=36803


----------

